# Wiring DW and Disposal



## newdiyer (Mar 14, 2007)

Any suggestions on wiring the dishwasher and disposal on the same 20 amp circuit under the sink?   I have heard that it is ideal to put a switch in the sink cabinet independently controlling the dishwasher and disposal.  If this is true, I need a suggestion for getting the wire (BX cable) to come out of the wall, into the switch, and back again to the receptacle.   Your thoughts are valued.  I have the kitchen ripped out, and have freedom to put together as best suggested.  Also, is GFCI needed here?  

Thanks.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 14, 2007)

Put a switch for the disposal in the back splash. I see no reason for a switch for the DW. 
I would then run a 3-wire down to and install a split wired receptacle under the sink. The switched side for the disp and always on for the DW.
Then install a cord and plug for the DW and plug it in under the sink. This way the requirement for the disconnect is met.


----------



## AndyD5 (Mar 29, 2007)

if you use a three wire romex remember the red wire should be the one switched
put the white and black in the backwire of the bottom half of a two outlet standard 15 amp outlet break the tab on the black or brass side to seperate bottom from top and install the red wire to the brass side of the top of the outlet feeding the additional wire in the three wire which is another black to the bottom side of the outlet to use the outlet as a way to get the power back to the switch that way you can have both a switch and power up on the drainboard the black wire is now your hot the white your neutral and the red your switch should you connect the red to the black it would be as if you switched it on constant stream


----------



## newdiyer (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Petey and Andy,

I like your suggestions.   

Two more things.

A.   Does this need GFCI?   I will be using a dedicated 20 AMP circuit, that is dedicated exclusively for both the disposal and the dish washer together.

B.   Due to the framing of the window above the sink, there isn't much good real estate to mount a box above the countertop near the sink to control the disposal remotely.   Are there guidelines (whether by code, general practice, etc.) about how run the wiring to get the power from the wall to the switch and then back to the outlet?   I assume (possibly incorrectly) that there is more of a need rather than preference for BX here.

My parents house which was wired by licensed electricians have a junction box in the floor beneith the kitchen where the line switches from NM to BX, then the BX goes up to the kitchen sink base cabinet through the floor into a surface mounted switch connected to a receptacle mounted in the same J-box as the surface mounted switch.     Just because their electrician did it doesn't mean it is "right."  On the other hand, one might say that "right" only is that what is said by a local electrical inspector who knows the NEC (or guiding code) and the local specifics.  

Again, your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 24, 2008)

petey_racer said:


> Put a switch for the disposal in the back splash. I see no reason for a switch for the DW.
> I would then run a 3-wire down to and install a split wired receptacle under the sink. The switched side for the disp and always on for the DW.
> Then install a cord and plug for the DW and plug it in under the sink. This way the requirement for the disconnect is met.



I know this is an old post... but ... I have the same question... if I am right.. I can get a receptacle that is a switch and receptacle and use the switch for the disposal?

If this is correct... can I take the existing wire and extend it to make it long enough for me to be able to put it right inside the sink base cabinet?  and do  they make GFCI receptacles like that?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello Shan:
Yes, you can get a switch/receptacle combination but I have never seen one as a GFCI. I would change the wall box to double width, add a GFCI duplex and the combo connected to the GFCI. Happy trails!
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 24, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Shan:
> Yes, you can get a switch/receptacle combination but I have never seen one as a GFCI. I would change the wall box to double width, add a GFCI duplex and the combo connected to the GFCI. Happy trails!
> Glenn



Thanks Glenn!!!!!!!!!!!! youre wonderful... in case no one has told you lately


----------



## guyod (Apr 25, 2008)

They do make gfi switch combos if you want to go that route.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 25, 2008)

guyod said:


> They do make gfi switch combos if you want to go that route.



thanks guy.... that would be the easiest thing for me to do... if I can get it to reach!!!!


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 26, 2008)

so... if i have this straight, I am wanting to use just a gfci and a switch... i did find a combo but it was EXPENSIVE!!!, what  I will do is hook the existing line into the two side screws marked line... and from my understanding the other two are for whatever is going to be connected next on down the line... so... I could put my switch here?....... another question though..... since i only want the garbage disposal to operate when the switch is on.... I would need to wire from the bottom (line in) GFCI receptacle to the switch and then from the switch back to the GFCI (unused receptacle at this point) so that it only got electricity when the switch was on?

I reread that to make sure it makes since... made since to me... but............  
so... let me know if this sounds right to you..... cause i am kinda crazy sometimes


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

Wherever you get your power, run from there to the switch and then to the disposal... Only switch the hot wire. Just like adding a shut-off valve in a water line.


----------

